# New song from my band TRYLION - djent, progmetal, deathmetal



## Trylion (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi,

Please enjoy my new song from my band TRYLION - Poliphrenos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GSCxYtvoLc

What do you think? If you liked please visit: https://www.facebook.com/trylionband


----------



## Arkhanum (May 17, 2016)

I like it! MOAR!


----------



## Jaspergep (May 19, 2016)

I like it! Sick art by the way in your video, dig it a lot.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 26, 2016)

Is this Djeath Metal?


----------



## Trylion (Jul 11, 2016)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Is this Djeath Metal?



Heh, yes


----------

